# Making a reservation at a hair shop



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I am about to make a phone call to a beauty salon, and reserve time for hair cut. When the owner answers, is it the right way to start a discussion?

"Hei, minä haluan varata aika."

And if he/she asks if it is hair cut, permanent or colouring, can I say:

"Minä toivon leikkaus."

And if he/she asks what time it suits, can I say, for example:

"Minä tulen perjantaina kello viisitoista. Sopiiko?"

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

""Hei, minä haluan varata aika."
Better: _Haluaisin varata ajan._

""Minä toivon leikkaus."
You'd be understood. Usually: _Hiusten leikkaus._

""Minä tulen perjantaina kello viisitoista. Sopiiko?"
Perfect!

GOM


----------



## sakvaka

At my _parturi-kampaamo_, the operations have specific names and the most usual cut (30 minutes) is called _perusleikkaus_. You could therefore add: _Ihan vain perusleikkaus._ Just a regular cut.


----------

